# What types of fish are these?



## Luckyseven7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anybody know what types of fish these are? My buddy got rid of his tank and gave me a few fish but never told me what they are. Here are some pica. Help appreciated


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow. I have no clue. Nice fish though. Is it possible to get a hold of your buddy and ask him what the fish are?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The orange colored one appears to be a Golden Fuscoides (Pseudotropheus barlowi). The blue one looks a Fuelleborn's Cichlid (Labeotropheus fuelleborni). They have a distinctive black spot behind their eye.


----------

